# [terminal] X terminal favorito (cerrado)

## will198

Hola quería preguntaros cual es vuestro terminal favorito para usar con las X

Yo actulamente estoy usando el de gnome (me va algo mejor que el xterm) pero en un portatil que no tiene muchos recursos uso el rxvt

Me gustaría encontrar un terminal ligero (parecido al rxvt), pero con el menu de edición (u otra posibilidad) del gnome-terminal para poder hacer copy-> paste

espero vuestras sugerencias

un saludoLast edited by will198 on Tue Sep 08, 2009 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

¿Has probado aterm? Puedes aplicarle pseudotransparencia y no consume nada.

Saludos.

----------

## will198

Hola gracias por contestar,

La acabo de probar y he echado un vistazo al man page...

He visto que se puede poner un monton de cosas pero no he visto como se puede copiar y pegar con otras aplicaciones (si que he visto que dentro de la propia consola se puede selecionar texto y pegarlo dentro de otra línea)...

Lo de copiar y pegar me interesa mucho porque es muy como copiar texto desde el explorador a la consola para ejecutar un código que (por ejemplo del gentoo handbook) o para postear alguna salida de la consola...

se puede usar el copiar y pegar con el aterm?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo me he mal acostumbrado a x11-terms/terminal.  :Very Happy: 

Si que se puede copiar y pegar con aterm, de la misma forma que con cualquier otro terminal: [ctrl] + [shift] + [C] / [ctrl] + [shift] + [V].

Salud!

***EDITO***: Para no tener que copiar y pegar, selecciona el texto a copiar y pegalo con el click del medio del mouse (el que se activa al presionar la ruedita en los mouses de hoy en día)... Esto es viejísimo pero quizás no lo conocías...

----------

## will198

a mi me va mejor el gnome-terminal que el terminal... y es raro pero se me queda parado cuando lo abro un segundo... igual que cuando maximizo (otro segundo parado)...

Lo de copiar y pegar con el boton central ya lo he visto... pero no se si es cosa mia pero copiando de la consola a otro lado... me copia 1 de cada 5 veces y el crtl+shift+c no me funciona ¿hay que activar algo en algún lado?

----------

## Txema

Me parece que lo del mouse funciona cuando lo tienes como imPS/2 en xorg.conf si no usas evdev, y si usas evdev, por defecto ese es el comportamiento, así que debería funcionarte.

Además, aunque no te funcionara, que es muy raro, no veo la dificultad de seleccionar un texto, darle a copiar y luego darle a pegar en la terminal.

Saludos.

----------

## will198

lo del botn central me resulta incomodo porque en el tengo la rueda, y cuando pincho a veces se me mueve el texto antes... y lo que no me funciona es el crl+shift+c...

Lo de dar a copy paste es lo que hago pero eso no está en las consolas tipo xterm rxvt etc que son más ligeras... si alguien me puede decir como usar la convinacion de teclas con el xterm (como activarla) o de una consola ligera con un menu de edición/copy y paste le estaría muy agradecido

----------

## ekz

Yo coincido con Inodoro, Terminal es la terminal (valga la redundancia) del escritorio XFCE, por lo que yo diría que tiene las mismas funcionalidades de gnome-terminal, manteniendo un bajo consumo de recursos (por supuesto nunca tan bajo como una terminal minimalista tipo xterm, urxvt, etcétera).

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

yo hace mucho use eterm cuando andaba en icewm luego me volvi a pasar a gnome-terminal, pero de momento ando con urxvt y me va muy bien  :Smile:  es solo cuestion de modificar esta terminal a tu gusto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Me parece que lo del mouse funciona cuando lo tienes como imPS/2 en xorg.conf si no usas evdev, y si usas evdev, por defecto ese es el comportamiento, así que debería funcionarte. 

 

el copy/paste funciona en todo los terminales que conozco, incluídos tty, y con cualquier tipo de ratón que yo sepa.

Yo sigo con xterm, gnome-terminal lo probé una vez y me pareció simplemente infumable.

saluetes

----------

## will198

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, al final me he decantado por un viejo conocido como el rxvt... minimo y altamente configurable... lo de las trasparencias prefiero no usaro ya que me termino dejando los ojos para ver las letras

Lo del copy paste... con el raton funciona si te acostumbras...

----------

